# Battlefield 3 jetzt spielen!



## sTormseeka (24. Oktober 2011)

Wer bf3 schon auf der Platte hat,kann es so spielen:

Für Windows 7:
Systemsteuerung-> Internetoptionen->  Verbindungen->  Lan-Einstellungen->  Proxy-Server für Lan verwenden
Das eingeben: Adresse: 203.232.208.116 Port: 8080->  auf OK  drücken->  Origin starten->  BF3 aktivieren->  Origin  EInstellungen->  Offlinemodus-> Singleplayer spielen!
Geht auch mit dem MP!


----------



## creebo (24. Oktober 2011)

und warum sollte ich mich auf eine proxy verbindung aus korea einwählen?


----------



## sTormseeka (25. Oktober 2011)

creebo schrieb:


> und warum sollte ich mich auf eine proxy verbindung aus korea einwählen?


Nur für die Freischaltung,danach kannst ohne zocken.


----------



## shooot3r (25. Oktober 2011)

und ist wohl "legal"


----------



## Garalor (25. Oktober 2011)

hi,
mich würde interessieren woher ihr euer BF3 schon habt?
Origin download version?

oder gibt es das noch wo anders?
Kostet ja ca. 10€ mehr bei origin als bei Amazon.
danke


----------



## sTormseeka (25. Oktober 2011)

Garalor schrieb:


> hi,
> mich würde interessieren woher ihr euer BF3 schon habt?
> Origin download version?
> 
> ...


Ja Origin,konnte man ab den 21.10 pre-loaden.


----------



## CrankShit (25. Oktober 2011)

Ok das mit dem Proxy scheint bei mir nicht zu funktionieren (hab auch schon PC mit neuen Settings neu gestartet). Könnte das daran liegen, dass ich über einen UMTS Router Surfe, an den mein PC per LAN Kabel angeschlossen ist?

In Netzwerkdingen kenne ich mich nicht sonderlich aus, hoffentlich könnt ihr mir helfen.

MfG


----------



## shooot3r (25. Oktober 2011)

habe bei spielegrotte vorbestellt, und heute morgen bekommen...


----------



## Timmey2007 (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich habs auch über proxy freigeschaltet.


----------

